# Tatoo story



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Should have stuck him after the tat. 
Inmate: Convicted Crothersville killer agreed to tattoo to avoid more attacks

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
COLUMBUS - An inmate accused of tattooing a slain 10-year-old girl's name onto her killer's forehead in prison testified that the man submitted willingly to avoid further abuse.

"I told him if he would allow me to place this tattoo on his forehead ... everything would be taken care of and he wouldn't have to worry about any future attacks," Jared Harris said. "When I brought this idea up to him, he agreed to it."

Harris, 22, who is serving time on a burglary conviction at Wabash Valley state prison in Carlisle, has been charged with battery and accused of tattooing "KATIE'S REVENGE" across Anthony Ray Stockelman's forehead.

Harris is a cousin of Katlyn "Katie" Collman, the Crothersville fourth-grader whom Stockelman was convicted of killing.

At a sentence modification hearing on his burglary conviction Wednesday in Bartholomew Superior Court 1, Harris testified that other prisoners attacked Stockelman at Harris' request and because of his crimes.

Judge Chris Monroe denied Harris' request for a reduced sentence, noting that Harris had lost all his credit for good behavior. The earliest Harris can be released from prison is March 2019. Seven years was added to his sentence following the tattoo attack.

Harris slipped into the open cell Stockelman shared with another prisoner on Sept. 22, and when Stockelman returned, Harris closed the locking cell door before the cellmate could enter, according to a court affidavit.

Stockelman told investigators that Harris's right hand went around Stockelman's throat and Harris told him, "I'm either gonna stick you and leave you bleeding or I'm gonna tattoo you."

Harris said he used a makeshift tattoo gun with a cassette deck motor and a guitar string needle. He did not say how he got the parts.

Stockelman, 39, was sentenced to life in prison in March after pleading guilty to abducting, molesting and killing Collman. The girl was missing for five days before her body was found Jan. 30, 2005, in a creek about 15 miles from her home midway between Indianapolis and Louisville, Ky.
__________________


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

exactly


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It's time SOMEBODY got it right.


----------

